# New Book - Pediatric ME/CFIDS



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

There is not much information available about Pediatric ME, so this book might be a big help to a lot of people. It includes a new Pediatric Case Definition for ME.http://www.haworthpress.com/store/product....ntents#Contents


----------

